# Chuyên Cung Cấp Iphone - Phụ Kiện - Linh Kiện Giá Sỉ. Có đầy đủ chính sách cho công tác viên và cửa hàng



## 88mobile (29 Tháng sáu 2020)

*Hệ Thống Cửa Hàng
88Mobile*

Cung cấp sản phẩm giá sỉ cho anh em cửa hàng
E cùng nhau phát triển, cũng như tạo cơ hội cho các bạn thêm thu nhập
- Mình chuẩn bị phát triển quy mô, mở rộng cũng như hàng hoá dồi dào nên cần các bạn có tâm, có đam mê
̀ ̛́ : Không cần bỏ vốn, không cần nghiệp vụ, chỉ cần giới thiệu những KH có nhu cầu về mua sắm iPhone
Hoa hồng trực tiếp từ: 200-300-400-500-600k
̀ ̛́ : Có đam mê Smartphone, gắn bó cao, bỏ vốn mua iPhone giá gốc hoặc có khách mua nhiều, mình báo giá Sỉ gốc !
 ĐẢM BẢO hỗ trợ các bạn nhiệt tình, mọi mặt về giá cả cũng như BẢO HÀNH sản phẩm !!!
 Tiếp cận được môi trường về kinh doanh Smartphone

Cáp hộp iPhone Lightning New Hộp                          70.000 vnđ
Airpods Pro Rep 1:1 Bản cao cấp nhất                       590.000 vnđ
Bộ sạc 18W PD Fullbox PLus                                      220.000 vnđ
Airpods 2 Rep 1:1 Bản cao cấp nhất                         400.000 vnđ
Sạc không dây                                                            300.000 vnđ
Fullbox Promax zin new                                           1.000.000 vnđ
Màn hình Oled Linh Kiện - iP X Loại MX                  1.000.000 vnđ
Màn hình Oled Linh Kiện - iP X Loại GX ( như zin )  1.500.000 vnđ
*Màn hình Oled - iP XSMAX - GW                           *2.900.000 vnđ
*Màn hình Oled - iP XSMAX - YZ                            *3.050.000 vnđ
*Pin 6G Zin                                                                  *100.000 vnđ
*Pin 6S Zin                                                                  *110.000 vnđ
*Pin 6 Plus Zin                                                             *110.000 vnđ
*Pin 6S Plus Zin                                                            *120.000 vnđ
*Pin 7G Zin                                                                   *115.000 vnđ
*Pin 7 Plus Zin                                                             *125.000 vnđ
*Pin 8 Plus Zin                                                              *145.000 vnđ
*Pin X Zin                                                                      *205.000 vnđ
*Pin XS Zin                                                                    *245.000 vnđ
*Pin XS Max Zin                                                            *285.000 vnđ

*LIÊN HỆ VỚI 88Mobile.VN*


*Chi nhánh 1 : *36 Phan Tây Hồ Phú Nhuận TP.HCM
*Hotline 1* : 0924.888.488
*Chi nhánh 2* : 106 Tên Lửa Bình Tân TP.HCM
*Hotline 2* : 0824.888.488
*Email:* 88mobile.vn@gmail.com
*Website:* 88mobile.vn


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

ib thong tin


----------



## 88mobile (20 Tháng bảy 2020)

thuhien đã viết:


> ib thong tin


bạn vào trang web của shop hoặc kb zalo 0924 888 488


----------



## onlyluck (14 Tháng chín 2020)

ok bạn


----------



## ductin (21 Tháng chín 2020)

Cảm ơn bạn


----------



## hoamai25 (29 Tháng năm 2021)

Oki b


----------

